# mai come oggi risulta esser attuale



## soleluna80 (25 Novembre 2008)

_SE QUESTO E' UN UOMO_​ 
_Voi che vivete sicuri_
_nelle vostre tiepide case,_
_voi che trovate tornando a sera_
_il cibo caldo e visi amici:_
_Considerate se questo è un uomo_
_che lavora nel fango_
_che non conosce pace_
_che lotta per mezzo pane_
_che muore per un si o per un no._
_Considerate se questa è una donna,_
_senza capelli e senza nome_
_senza più forza di ricordare_
_vuoti gli occhi e freddo il grembo_
_come una rana d'inverno._
_Meditate che questo è stato:_
_vi comando queste parole._
_Scolpitele nel vostro cuore_
_stando in casa andando per via,_
_coricandovi, alzandovi._
_Ripetetele ai vostri figli._
_O vi si sfaccia la casa,_
_la malattia vi impedisca,_
_i vostri nati torcano il viso da voi._


----------



## Grande82 (25 Novembre 2008)

grazie soleluna


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie soleluna


 
questa poesia mi mette i brividi, parte con dolcezza, con immagini rassicuranti uguali x tutti x poi colpirti il cuore con quanto successo nei Lager.....mamma mia che roba


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2008)

ogni volta che succede qualcosa d'ignobile mi torna in mente primo levi e mi chiedo _se questo è un uomo._


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Gennaio 2009)

La riporto all'attenzione....oggi + di ieri


----------

